# SR-9 Anyone? (input)



## Aueagle (Apr 15, 2009)

Im looking to get a 9mm what does everyone think of this gun?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I really don't know much about them except what I've read here. Reviews are mixed. They look pretty cool for a poly gun but I have yet to see one in the wild to get my hands on.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

I just replied to your earlier post suggesting a Glock 19. That said, the SR9 is svelte and fun to shoot. Unlike the Glock, it does have a manual safety to engage and disengage but offers very high capacity in the magazine (17 rounds). Ruger is very reputable BUT it is an unfortunate truth that Ruger semi-autos have had more reliability issues than Glock -usually centered around the magazines. The SR9 is definitely an improvement over the older Ruger P89 9mm in my opinion -more on par with their excellent, modern P345 in .45ACP. Now that the safety recall issues of the early SR9's are taken care of, the gun might just be a stiff contender against a Glock. Maybe...

Just so you know where I really stand -I'd love to own the SR9 but haven't been able to talk myself into it just yet.


----------



## Aueagle (Apr 15, 2009)

Are the sr-9 pretty affordably priced?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've seen them between 400 and 550. I think Budsgunshop had them just under 400 but they were out when I looked a few mins ago.

I think those were one that got recalled a little while ago. If you do get one I"m make sure it was a post recall model or at the least was sent in for repair.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I would not get one for the following reasons:

It's a new model that has some teething problems. Wait a while and let them iron it out before you get one.

There are a number of other good semi-auto's out there that have already been ironed out. Got a Glock17/19 or Sig or H&K or M&P9 or Walther P99 or FNP9, or Beretta PX4 or XD or CZ or Steyr.

I'm sure that the SR9 will one day be a highly-regarded handgun. It just hasn't gotten there yet....


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

*I have 2 of them*

I have 2 SR-9's. Both are very good guns. They are accurate, easy to take down and clean and fun to shoot......the pistol hat trick. The SR-9 is affordable light and easy on the eye. It cycles every bullet I have put in it throught it. The first SR-9 has 1500 rounds and teh second one not so many. I like the gun and I would suggest it to anyone looking for a gun that shoot well and accurately. the trigger is a nice feel.

RCG


----------



## Recycooler (Apr 7, 2009)

I had an sr9,I recently sold it and another gun to buy um another gun,It is all the above poster said,they can be had for about 440 and under,I had a hard time with the sights,good and very adjustable for sure,just hard for me to see.Good gun overall.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I have had mine for less then 2 months now. A guy at he range asked me why my gun is different colors on different days. I told him I have 2 one silver one green. He asked if he could put a couple downrange with it. After he did he said no wonder you have 2. Last thursday he showed up with a Black and Silver of his own. 

It is a very nice pistol to own folks.

RCG


----------



## Recycooler (Apr 7, 2009)

They are great shooters,I would like to see it in a compact version.


----------



## Wildbill846 (Mar 3, 2008)

I got mine last year when they were fairly new....paid $430 which I see most for around here still...slightly more for all black models. I was a little frustrated early on....very, very intolerant to limp wristing resulting in a few stovepipes in the first 200-300 rounds (then it "loosened up" apparently), had to send it back when it was recalled, and got it back from the recall with an extremely stiff trigger.

Patience paid off...

Well, post-recall another 200-300 rounds through it and the trigger lightened up, never had any ejection problems again (well over 2000 rounds through it now), and I love the pistol. Great trigger that is crisp with short reset, and very reliable. 

I have to say though, there are many complaints from others on the Ruger forums about barrel peening, trigger remaining stiff, and trigger not resetting. I haven't had these problems and I don't know what percentage of SR9 owners those make up, but it is something to be aware of. 

I got the SR9 because of it's size and ergonomics, 9mm for relatively inexpensive ammo, and manual safety (sorry, maybe it was just ingrained in my military training---just love the manual safety). I like Glocks, but the manual safety just gives me a little more comfort when holstering it. Of course, now S&W M&P's have the option of a manual safety too and if they had that last year I may have gone with one of those, but I don't regret my Ruger purchase one bit.


----------



## MISSALOT (Jun 30, 2009)

*Sr9*

I have an SR9 it is virtually perfect as far as relieablity is concerned. I have put approx 5000rds thru mine 
with out a FTF Misfire or problems with the mazinines and I have 6 Factory mags. I put a HI-Viz fiber optic on the front because of myeyes not picking up the standard site. I have never had an issues with mags.

I used this gun in the Production division Bianchi Cup NRA Action Pistol this year and it performed well
even if I didn't perform well.

A very confoortable un to shoot. I really don't care for the trigger pull. But their well be some after market
triggers very soon.:smt1099

Missalot


----------



## mc661 (Jun 25, 2009)

I bought the SR9 yesterday at Greta's Guns in Simi Valley, CA. Can't wait to pick it up and take it to the range. I handle several different 9mm's but this one felt the best in my hand. Also wanted something my daughter coudl shoot!


----------



## gmounce (Jun 14, 2008)

I have put about 100 rounds threw my buddys while shooting. I liked it so much I bought one Friday. My friend has put over 3000 rounds threw his with on 5 ftf and those happended within the first few rounds. I can't wait until mine comes in Wednesday and go pop off a few hundred rounds. My friend likes his so much it's in his top 3 hand guns he owns wihch is over 20. He has Sigs, glocks, Kahr, H & K, several custom 
1911's and the list goes on. He likes how easy it is to clean specially for a new shooter.


----------



## Armybrat (Jul 10, 2009)

Bought an all black SR9 Sunday at the Austin gun show - paid $465 OTD including the 8% sales tax. Will be taking it to the range tomorrow for 200-300 rounds of work...along with my Kahr PM9.

Am gonna be looking for a decent holster and a couple of extra magazines.


----------



## gmounce (Jun 14, 2008)

I have a brand new one that has about 300 rounds threw it and it is flawless. The trigger took a little getting used too. If not loosened up at the 1000 round mark which will be in about a month a simple trigger job will be done and it will be on par with my glock 19 and 17.


----------



## bartonathlon (Jul 31, 2009)

buy it! i did and it rocks! Its one of my favorite guns


----------

